
Mahalo Guides cashing out for over $1,000 a month - AndrewWarner
http://calacanis.com/2009/08/17/mahalo-guides-cashing-out-for-over-1000-a-month-now/
======
callmeed
Look how fast the earnings drop off. Once you get around the 20th spot, you're
< $100/mo.

------
petemack
"the top users tell us they are playing this game for 20-50 hours a week"

What's that work out to hourly about $7/hour? Doesn't seem worth it to me.

~~~
unalone
Seems like it might be worth a shot to me. I'm a college student with free
time on his hands and this might be both fun and profitable. Probably teach me
a thing or two about information organization while I'm at it.

~~~
vijayr
If you have time, you could check out sites like ehow. some ehow writers make
more than $2k per month, but the difference there is you write once, and earn
money every month (ehow shares its adsense revenue with its writers)

------
jonknee
So he's blogging again? Guess that email list didn't work out.

------
rwebb
what a joke.

~~~
vijayr
_That’s what it is for most folks, but the top users tell us they are playing
this game for 20-50 hours a week._

The top earner in that screen shot is 2200. 200 hours a month, for $2200 = $11
per hour.

Joke indeed.

~~~
numbchuckskills
the only 'joke' is that you fail to realize JC is getting great workers for
pennies and they are actually enjoying it enough to stick around.

He is laughing at you.

~~~
allenbrunson
Of course he is! Laughing at people is the new web 2.0 business model!

------
alaskamiller
Wasn't this the point of squidoo, ehow, wikihow, about.com?

~~~
jwesley
Those 5 sites are a plague on the internet. They toss poor workers pennies to
churn out reams of forgettable content which clogs up the search results
because of the huge authority of those sites. Most of the writers simply
research the content at other websites and rehash the exact same ideas. If
they even attempt to credit their sources with a backlink, those links are
always nofollowed, with pagerank only allowed to pass to related internal
pages. The ones that do allow followed links (Squidoo) are relentlessly
spammed. The result is bad for users and smaller competing sites. I remember
reading on the eHow CEO's twitter page how they produce the amount of words
equivalent to War and Peace every day, as if flooding the web with more
watered down garbage was doing the world a favor.

